# How Do I "Unsync" Devices?



## bizwiz2

I have an Android tablet & phone.
Everything that happens on
Facebook on one shows up on the other.
Every time I Google something on one,
the search shows up on the other.
How do I prevent this?

Thanks.


----------



## Triple6

Well Facebook is a website, so anything you do on Facebook will show up no matter what device you use. You could sign out of Facebook if you don't want to use it on one of the devices at all.

As for Google something, I assume you mean when you use the Google Chrome browser and do a search or visit pages, you can sign out of Google Chrome on one or both devices. Here's how: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2390059?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en

You can also completely unlink both devices if you sign out of one of the devices; that's your Google account and what ties all devices together. You can remove that under Accounts. You will however need to sign in with an account to Google Play to download Apps and app updates, if you've purchased apps under that Google account then you will need to use that same account for Google Play Store otherwise you can just create a whole new account for the second device.


----------

